# 94 Nissan Altima Pros and Cons



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

What are the Pros and Cons of the 94 GXE? its the 4cy 5 spd. Thanks a bunch


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Pros:
reliable
inexpensive
spacious
comfortable 
powerful
good brakes
sporty

Cons:
10 years old


----------



## nocoastmusic (Nov 7, 2004)

if its from the north east it will be plagued with rust..... mainly around rear fender well... and middle of the lwoer part of the rad support.


----------

